# AOKP auto vibrate profile when BT connected



## duvdev

Hello,

So the is the issue:

When I connect and BT head set like bt earphone or a bt car speaker the phone is automatically transfers to vibrate mode.

How can I fix that?

When I connect a BT mouse for example it is OK - no vibrate mode

Thanks a lot,
Shlomi


----------

